# Game1: Sacramento Kings vs. San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 3rd, 2004 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


Sacramento Kings (0-1) @ *San Antonio Spurs (0-0) * 

Last Game: Sacramento - Loss 98-107
Last Game: San Antonio - N/A

*Projected Starting Lineups: *














































































*Reserves:*

































































Here we are boys, opening night, and I'll be there at the SBC Center watching!! Anyways, this should be a very good game, because it's a battle of two annual NBA powerhouses. I caught most of the Sacramento/Dallas game last night, and overall Sacramento appears to be doing the same thing they have been doing. The one difference I noticed is that Webber was actually getting the ball in the post, and he wasn't fooling around on the perimeter. Peja got the lock down from Dallas, and Bruce should at least be able to hold him under what he averaged last year (24/25 PPG). I'm worried about the Miller/Rasho matchup, because Miller has proven that he can hit open jumpers almost automatically. For the Spurs, we just need to keep control of the momentum, and hope that Parker/Ginobili/Barry don't get caught up in the run-and-gun style that the Kings love to play. If we do that, we're in trouble. If we set the pace, I like our chances in this game. The Spurs are fresh, and Sacramento already has a double header in the first two games of the season, but who knows if that will even have an impact on the game tonight.



Another note: I heard last night that Christie was supposed to play tonight, so I'm assuming he will start. If not, Maurice Evans started last night, so he'd probably start again.




Predictions? 


San Antonio 97, Sacramento 94


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Enjoy your time at the game Koko! This should be very fun. :yes:

The Kings will offer a hard battle, no doubt about it. Their loss against the Mavs probably will make them more motivated. The Spurs will be playing at home with the help of the crowd, I'm curious to see Parker/Manu/Barry in real action, too.

Prediction:

Spurs - 91
Kings - 88


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 101
Spurs 97

This game should have been on national TV and not miami-n.jersey. :nonono:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Prediction: 91-84

I'm looking for TP to show me something tonight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Prediction: 91-84
> 
> I'm looking for TP to show me something tonight.





Kind of off topic, but do you get to see the Spurs play besides on national TV, or do you have NBA League Pass? 




Back on topic, I'm really looking forward to the guard matchup tonight. Bibby, Jackson, and Parker are all exciting players to watch, and they are all very important to their respective teams.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread 

Spurs 97
Kings 89


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings board game thread
> 
> Spurs 97
> Kings 89





Keep things going here if you can Peja, I won't be able to post until after the game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya Koko, I get League Pass. I pay for it out of my own wallet but it is completely worth it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score - Spurs 101, Kings 85 

Duncan was nuts the first half (20/10, finished with 30/14...nice season opener :yes: )

Barry was fantastic (16 Points, 6/9 FG, 3/6 3P)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, that was a nice game. Duncan played great, Manu played great, and Barry played great as well. I loved how Manu played tonight. He was all over the floor, and he twisted and turned his way into the paint almost at will. Barry was awesome off the bench. He will fit in great with us. Rose played well off the bench too. Parker was so-so, Beno was OK, Rasho was OK, and Bowen was bad as usual. 


54 rebounds for the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio leaders:



*Points:*


Tim Duncan - 30
Manu Ginobili - 24
Brent Barry - 16 



*Rebounds:*



Tim Duncan - 14
Rasho Nesterovic - 12
Malik Rose - 9
Manu Ginobili - 9



*Assists:*


Tony Parker - 4
Manu Ginobili - 3
Brent Barry - 3


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Great game.

Tim is going to have his best season ever Mark my words.

His freethrow shooting is probably at its best. His shooting touch is awesome as usual.

Manu should cement himself as our second scorer.

Tony hopefully will get his 16-17 but get more assists this year.

Brent will be in the running for 6th man of the year, might win it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think Manu is going to break out a little bit this year, as he has been held back in the past by not starting. This guy is a star waiting to be born, and Popovich just has to find space within his system to let Manu be Manu. 

That said, Spurs rolled tonight. Its good to see them get off to a good start after struggling in the beginning the past few seasons. Then again its only one game. Hopefully Parker will have a better showing in the next few games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings take another fall 



> SAN ANTONIO — If Brent Barry’s debut with San Antonio is any indication, the Spurs’ offense might be hard to handle this season.
> 
> “Obviously he can shoot the ball, but what people don’t understand is how good of a basketball player he is,” Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said of Barry, who finished with 16 points on 6-for-9 shooting. “He’s a really smart player whose basketball quotient is really high, and that helps our whole team.”
> 
> ...


----------

